# Update on my C50



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Hey all. I ordered a set a Fulcrum 1 wheels a few months back and I finally got around to shooting a pic. I love these wheels! With the Open Pave CG tires I'm really enjoying the winter road rides. Coming from Ksyriums I'm inclined to say that they feel very similar. Stiff and very secure on descents. Looking at them they just look and feel a bit beefier. Very nice wheelset with excellent build quality and attention to detail.

<IMG SRC="https://www.2wheelsport.com/ColnagoC50.jpg">


----------



## ballmon (Mar 23, 2005)

Nice!! The wheels look great!


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Those green treads look pretty good on that frame color scheme. Nice bike!

brewster


----------



## BarryG (Jul 5, 2004)

G-O-R-G-E-O-U-S bike !!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 23, 2005)

Very well done. I'm a big fan of the Racing 1's. They look great on that bike.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

Does somebody make green tires??? I thought nobody made them.


----------



## 2wheelsport (Sep 23, 2005)

Clevor said:


> Does somebody make green tires??? I thought nobody made them.


They're not completely green. There's a black stripe running down the center. These are the Vittoria open pave cg "open tubular". 24mm width and up until a few years ago were only available in a tubular version. They only come in this color. 

I have to admit I love the color scheme the bike's taking


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

2wheelsport said:


> They're not completely green. There's a black stripe running down the center. These are the Vittoria open pave cg "open tubular". 24mm width and up until a few years ago were only available in a tubular version. They only come in this color.
> 
> I have to admit I love the color scheme the bike's taking


I'm getting the same color scheme except with the Mapei cubes on the top tube and most of the frame white. The WC scheme looks best with more black like yours, as a white seat tube junction clashes with a black seatpost (unless I go white carbon post, which Selcof makes). Plus it's almost sacrilege to paint over most of a carbon fiber frame, except my other bike, a TCR Comp 1, is natural finish so I'm pretty much ODed on carbon fiber weave already. But for me, I can't find a totally perfect Colnago paint scheme.

I was going to get an Extreme-C for just a few bucks more, but Colnago won't be doing older paint schemes on them. I guess the screens don't fit. You either get two natural black schemes or KOM.

I'm asking Mike at Maestro whether they can do white pearl on my WC scheme, but I'm awaiting his word. Since the lettering on my bike will be all blue pearl, I'm thinking of going with Contis in their new metallic blue color . For the bar/stem, I'm going Cinelli RAM in the Friere Special Ed scheme. I may paint the spacers/lock nut white myself to get the white to flow to the stem.


----------

